# The new ranch hand



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2014)

The Ranch Hand

A rancher died and left everything to his devoted wife.
She  was a very good-looking woman and determined to keep the ranch, but  knew very little about ranching, so she decided to place an ad in the  newspaper for a ranch hand.

Two cowboys applied for the job. One was gay and the other a drunk.

She  thought long and hard about it, and when no one else applied she  decided to hire the gay guy, figuring it would be safer to have him  around the house than the drunk.

He proved to be a hard worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot about ranching.


For weeks, the two of them worked, and the ranch was doing very well

Then  one day, the rancher's widow said to the hired hand, "You have done a  really good job, and the ranch looks great. You should go into town and  kick
up your heels." The hired hand readily agreed and went into town one Saturday night.

One o'clock came, however, and he didn't return.

Two o'clock and no hired hand.

Finally  he returned around two-thirty, and upon entering the room, he found the  rancher's widow sitting by the fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting  for him.

She quietly called him over to her.

"Unbutton my blouse and take it off," she said.


Trembling, he did as she directed. "Now take off my boots."


He did as she asked, ever so slowly. "Now take off my socks."

He removed each gently and placed them neatly by her boots.


"Now take off my skirt."

He slowly unbuttoned it, constantly watching her eyes in the fire light.

"Now take off my bra." Again, with trembling hands, he did as he was told
and dropped it to the floor.

Then she looked at him and said, "If you ever wear my clothes into town again, you're fired."


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2014)

:lofl:  Not what I expected.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol rk


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Jan 27, 2014)

Great legs....


----------



## gar (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like my legs but they are too skinny.


----------

